# compaq xw8510w nvidia quadro xf 570 -dvi problem

## grim

Hallo Leute,

ich versuche verzweifelt meinen dvi Anschluss meine Dockingstation zum laufen zu bekommen. Ich bekomme über den dvi ausgang kein Bild. Stelle ich unter Selection >Screen CRT, DFP auf nvidiaautodetect bekomme ich ein Bild aber nur mit einer max. Auflösung von 640x480.

Hier meine make.conf:

```

CFLAGS=" -march=nocona -O2 -pipe "

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

#USE="mmx sse sse2 "

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

LINGUAS="de"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

FEATURES="ccache paralell-fetch"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

XUSE=" dri acpi glx truetype X nvidia branding new-login xorg xscreensaver xv  xinerama opengl aiglx"

IMAGEUSE="jpeg gif tiff png svg pdf"

MEDIAUSE="alsa mad vidix asf win32codecs dvd mp4 aac x264 xvid nsplugin mp3 real gstreamer"

GENERAL="synaptics laptop samba java bzip2 symlink sqlite spell xml"

SYSTEM="hal fam dbus aoss threads"

NOTUSE="-arts -qt4 -ipv6"

KDEUSE="-kde -qt3"

GNOMEUSE="gtk cairo glitz gnome firefox"

USE="${NOTUSE} ${SYSTEM} ${GENERAL} ${IMAGEUSE} ${XUSE} ${KDEUSE} ${MEDIAUSE} ${GNOMEUSE}"

```

und meine fehlerhafte xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Default Layout"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Synaptics" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/nvidia"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "AIGLX" "on"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Synaptics"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto-dev"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "HP L1955"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    Option         "TwinView" "True"

    Option         "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"

    Option         "MetaModes" "CRT-0:1600x1200_60,DFP-1:1600x1200_60"

    Option         "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP-1,CRT-0"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0,DFP-1"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "Quadro FX 570M"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1280x1024 +0+0, DFP: 1680x1080_60 +1280+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Ich gib auch auf dem nächsten Stammtisch einen aus, wenn mir einer eine Lösung hätte  :Laughing: 

gruss

grim

----------

